# Fixed IP address



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I am currently using BT broadband and, to fair to them I've had no trouble at all. I'm now setting up a VPN and need a fixed IP address for my residential computer. BT don't do residential fixed IP adresses therefore I need to move my provider. I'm on a 2mb line and paying Â£26pm.

I've been quoted Â£39.51 pm for 2mb with a supplier from the IT co setting up my VPN

Can that be bettered?

How easy is it to move providers? I've been told to get a CBUK number and a Mac code - is that right? An how quickly can i be switched over?

Thanks in advance

Pete


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Plus.Net do fixed a IP address for the Premier and PAYG products:

http://www.plus.net/residential/broadba ... ewfulllink
(scroll down to the Connection section)
14.99 for PAYG
21.99 for Premier

I use them for PAYG at the minute.

I don't know about moving providers, Plus has been my first and only broadband provider.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Don't BT do Business Broadband anymore?

That used to be a better contention ratio (20-1 IIRC) and a fixed IP for an extra Â£10 a month.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I, too, use plus.net. Fixed IP is a boon


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I have just had a look at adslguide.org.uk and Plusnet seems to get a right 'kicking' is that just a few people having a gripe?

They seem to be cheaper than BT so I'll have a look at them.

How easy is it to switch providers?

Jampott - out of interest why is a static IP address a boon? I've just been told I need one but don't really know why!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

badger said:


> I have just had a look at adslguide.org.uk and Plusnet seems to get a right 'kicking' is that just a few people having a gripe?
> 
> They seem to be cheaper than BT so I'll have a look at them.
> 
> ...


I run a webcam (ooeer missus) on my home network which I like to watch from work, and also occasionally want to transfer files from my home PC to work, and I can do this without having to worry what my IP address is going to be. Dynamic ones change every few days, and although you can work around this with 3rd party apps and stuff, having a true static IP is just easier...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Do you need a static IP. I use DynDNS.org to set up a forward. My BT address hardly ever changes and if it does, my Netgear router updates the config. Use it for VPN and remote VNC with no problems.

Paul


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Have a look at Freedom2surf there service is fixed IP as standard.
http://www.freedom2surf.net/


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

Eclipse do up to 5 fixed addresses without asking any questions.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Zen (www.zenadsl.co.uk) are one of the best ADSL providers and give a static IP by default.

I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

PlusNet don't charge for fixed IP address. BT fixed IP is certainly still available on business broadband connections, and is now down to 'only' Â£5 a month.


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

KenTT said:


> Have a look at Freedom2surf there service is fixed IP as standard.
> http://www.freedom2surf.net/


I've been using freedom2surf for about 4-5 years now and I've never had a problem with the line or their service. Support is UK based too, not in India


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

KenTT said:


> Have a look at Freedom2surf there service is fixed IP as standard.
> http://www.freedom2surf.net/


I also use freedom2surf, and they are really good, and as KenTT said you get a fixed IP as standard

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Cheers Guys for your replies.

Just ordered Plusnet. Its a one month contract so if they aren't up to scratch I'll change. They're only charging Â£9.99 for the first 3 months instead of Â£21.99.

Lets see how we get on!!

Thanks again

Pete


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

badger said:


> Cheers Guys for your replies.
> 
> Just ordered Plusnet. Its a one month contract so if they aren't up to scratch I'll change. They're only charging Â£9.99 for the first 3 months instead of Â£21.99.
> 
> ...


Grrr... could have used 1 of us as a referral.


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

You should have said!


----------

